# Metal Detecting



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone do it, has anyone done so at the beach?

I have a Bounty Hunter Tracker II and would like to put her to good use!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Beach, no. Too far from the beach to do much detecting. I have done it at a local swimming area at a lake and in a few yards. I've found a couple dollars in coins and a bunch of junk. Nothing to justify the expense and time.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

Did it for years and always found more at the beach then the cost of parking. In fact I found enough in diamond rings to have a custom ring made for my wife. The best time to go is at dusk when everyone is leaving. search the prime laying (sun bathing) areas first. Your only issue will your detector. If you are searching an ocean beach there is alot of iron in the sand and regular detectors have difficulty adjusting to it. I used one like yours and did fine until I bought a White PI which is made to work excellently on salt water beaches. Good luck and have fun. Remember to cover your holes. Oh, and get your self a sand scoop. They save alot of sore backs.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I was very disappointed after being gifted a metal detector to find how few places it is legal to use one. Any ideas?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Metal detecting is a hobby for almost all involved, except for those selling the equipment.. 

There are a few people out there that do make money at it, but they are few and far between.. 

As far as where you can legally use them, join up with a local detecting club. THey know of places you can use tem, and at times can even get access to areas that would normally be off limits.

Also talk to your neighbors. Tell them they can keep what you find, or work a deal to split it... Also assure them all holes will be fixed, HOWEVER, it often leaves a dead spot, especially if it's not a rainy season.. Most people just like to see what they can find, and seldom find much worth keeping..


----------

